# Need recommendation for ski pants



## swampwiz (Nov 15, 2013)

After almost 2 decades, it's time for me to get a new pair of ski pants.  I'd like to get one like my old one, which had the shape of regular pants, as opposed to a bib, and that was held up by a pair of suspenders held in by a latch on the belt line (although I'd like this new one to have suspenders that can be replaced, as opposed to being fixed so that when the latch breaks, I can easily replace it as opposed to having to have that suspender side by tied in a knot :angry, and having the regular button and zipper.  If possible, I'd like the pants to be offered in short or even extra short, as I have like a 26" inseam.  I'm not so interested in it being super warm, although certainly, some thermal insulation would be appreciated, and in any case, I like to put on layers down there, including the cheapo fleece sweat pants that can be bought at Wal-Mart, so the pants should be able to accommodate that.

As I don't live in a winter place, the one sports store that has some ski stuff didn't have anything like what I want, so I will need to be able to buy it online.  And of course, I'd rather not pay too much for it. :grin:


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 15, 2013)

Backcountry.com have you shopped in the past?


----------



## Nick (Nov 15, 2013)

Wow, if you got 20 years out of a pair of ski pants, that's impressive! 

What's your budget? I have some North Face Enzo pants that are fantastic but they are expensive and very very thin, a waterproof shell only. You definitely need layers under them. On cold days I double up the thermals. But they are bulletproof to the elements.


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 15, 2013)

Evo Outlet.  Up to 70% off right now.  Find your size, style, and price point....  http://www.evo.com/outlet-shop/early-snow-sale/clothing/outerwear/pants/mens/s_price-asc.aspx


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 15, 2013)

Just ski in jeans, they wick up the ass melted ice on the chair nicely. If you can't fit the cuffs over your boots, just stuff em down inside. The little square where the seams meet will leave a nice dent in your leg. Don't ask me how I know this.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 15, 2013)

Just go naked it be warm that way.


----------



## swampwiz (Nov 16, 2013)

Nick said:


> Wow, if you got 20 years out of a pair of ski pants, that's impressive!
> 
> What's your budget? I have some North Face Enzo pants that are fantastic but they are expensive and very very thin, a waterproof shell only. You definitely need layers under them. On cold days I double up the thermals. But they are bulletproof to the elements.



I don't want anything fancy, and certainly don't want to pay a lot just for a name, like this North Face Enzo appears to be.


----------



## Edd (Nov 17, 2013)

swampwiz said:


> I don't want anything fancy, and certainly don't want to pay a lot just for a name, like this North Face Enzo appears to be.



If that's the case, Amazon is the place. I've just finished an epic search for ski pants. Along the way I checked Amazon a few times and noticed a ton of cheap pants well under $100 in many cases.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 19, 2013)

What size are you? I have some Gore-tex Pro Cloudveil RPK's that I could let go for mad cheap.  They are size XL


----------



## bunne (Nov 19, 2013)

helly hansen legendary pant is phenomenal.


----------



## swampwiz (Nov 23, 2013)

I have a 37" waist and 27" legs.


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 23, 2013)

BackLoafRiver said:


> What size are you? I have some Gore-tex Pro Cloudveil RPK's that I could let go for mad cheap.  They are size XL



What are the approximate measurements on these bad boys? 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 23, 2013)

38" - 40" waist. About a 33 inseam. They have an adjustable waist on them. I was a 40" at the time and fit perfectly.


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 24, 2013)

BackLoafRiver said:


> 38" - 40" waist. About a 33 inseam. They have an adjustable waist on them. I was a 40" at the time and fit perfectly.



Too big for me...  Doubt my underlayer would add 4" and I would have to have a sudden growth spurt of 3" which also seems unlikely lol

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## ski stef (Nov 24, 2013)

i purchased flylow snowpants last year for this upcoming season and couldn't be happier with them.  the men's deals section on their webpage has a pair for $175, i purchased mine at about half that so that seems kind of pricey now.  but the quality of the brand is there.


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 24, 2013)

If you're looking for quality reasonable pants, go to Marshalls. $30, and fine for resort and light side country skiing.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 24, 2013)

In agreement with Stef 100%. My flylow chemicals are bomber. Found a great deal on gear trade. I might like them better than my rpk's.


----------



## swampwiz (Nov 25, 2013)

What about Trespass Bezzy pants?  They seem to look a lot like my old pants, have the suspenders, and are inexpensive.


----------



## swampwiz (Nov 27, 2013)

OK, I did some digging around and found out that Obermayer & Marker make short pants, with Obermayer's being for 27-29", so that won't be too bad for me.  There is a pant with suspenders that retails for $135, but was able to get for $90.


----------



## kickstand (Nov 30, 2013)

swampwiz said:


> OK, I did some digging around and found out that Obermayer & Marker make short pants, with Obermayer's being for 27-29", so that won't be too bad for me.  There is a pant with suspenders that retails for $135, but was able to get for $90.



They might be the only ones making short length pants in several styles.  I've seen other brands (Arc'Teryx, Spyder, North Face) make short length, but they were usually just one style sometimes not much shorter than the regulars and only came in black.  No thanks.  I wear 36"x30".  I could get away with regular length, but I really don't like the super-long baggy look.  Right now, I wear Obermeyers and they're great.  I wish they made a full side zip short length pant, but beggars can't be choosers.


----------

